# Mrs c first detail AMG 45matic



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

As you all know, I had a transplant last week, but before that we ordered a new car:car: so while I was in Birmingham hospital, my wife went down a picked up the new car and drove it down to Queens Elizabeth hospital. So when I was out of ICU I was taken down to the underground car park to have a look, the car looked amazing but it had its flaws, so when we got home on Monday, she wanted ( not me ) to get stuck in the next day. So the following day she started her first new car detail, with good word of help from. Now this is all her work:doublesho

Wheels deeped cleaned 
Snow foam
2bw
Decontamination of paint, iron X, claying by clay bar, 40 mins:doublesho
Rinsed dried 
Interior protected, fabric coat, Alcantara seats, leather part seats GTECHNIQ leather guard
Paint- Contact 121 X1, Wax planet iwax x2
Wheels obsession Taranis x2

Car- AMG A45matic premium plus, 381bhp, 0-60 4.2, top speed 155 mph governed :thumb:
Time it took her was about 6-8:doublesho to say I was happy, was a understatement  not bad for :newbie:















































Dust


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Top work there love that interior


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks good. 

You haven't taken the black dots off the wheels.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Send her round to show my wife how to detail


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Ooof that is absolutely stunning, really nice car 

Love the tongue and cheek reg


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Looking good. Mrs C has done a great job. No wonder your proud. Also number plate is funny

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

Cracking job done on that! I do love the look of these.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Wow, they say all good things come in 3's. First was the excellent news of your recovery, second, to get your hands on a stunning new motor (ps,love the plates, cya,). Third,a mrs that obviously has an interest and a natural flair for detailing. Lucky lucky man.

Ps, she missed a wee bit of dust around the gear selector ::thumb:

Still can't understand after all the design and technolagie Mercedes have at their disposal the only answer they come up with was to just stick the multimedia screen onto the dash, rather than embed it somewhat.


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Stunning car. Just stunning. Great job in the detailing. Your wife should be very pleased with herself. Lot of hard work put in, but boy it's rewarding


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

What a beautiful motor and beautifully detailled.

Means you can really recover properly secure in the knowledge that there's a very competent person looking after the new car :thumb:

Regards,

Andy.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow what a great looking car and mrs c has done a great job on the detail


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lovely car Chongo, :argie: you've taught the Mrs well; there's nothing like the excitement of getting a new car, enjoy. :thumb:


----------



## nukeboy (Sep 17, 2014)

Well she's done a terrific job there, would trust mine to put washer fluid in. Car look brilliant. On a serious note take it easy and get well soon.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

That's spot on, mate, lovely looking motor and Mrs C should be very proud of her achievement......can I book mine in to her please.


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

That's a cracking car and a brilliant job on the detail. Will be showing this to my wife, it might encourage her to start detailing her own car.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, so much nicer than the equivalent Audi or Bmw, nice work too.


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

your wife has done a great job:thumb: wish she could come up north and show my mrs


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

That's spot on, mate, lovely looking motor and Mrs C should be very proud of her achievement......can I book mine in to her please.

Dave, she said anytime you want it done properly give her a shout:lol::lol:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That's incredibly good work for a newbie, she has been taught well. Lol

I've been showing Mrs Cooks that work. I'll just have to keep trying let's say lol. Hopefully have Banbridge's first female detailer soon. 

Beautiful car Mr & Mrs Chongo. Health to drive. 

Cooks 



Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Did the dealer give you the little plastic AMG badge for your keyfob?

Have you ever looked what that little bit of plastic costs? :doublesho

I still had mine and was about to throw it in the bin before realising.

This little bit of plastic.


----------



## Mike! (Jul 3, 2010)

Gorgeous


----------



## wax-planet (Sep 30, 2010)

lovely motor chongo and cracking work, i hope she liked her iWAX


----------



## wee man (Sep 29, 2016)

Great car super detail job, hope all with you and that you have a good speedy recovery.

Wee Man


----------



## timo10 (Nov 29, 2007)

New car looks amazing,and a top job by mrs Chongo ! Those wheels are awesome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Three words Ey-may-zing (its not chinese btw)

Much better than your work with the oldtimers :lol::lol::lol:

Really top notch job from the wifey :thumb: :doublesho :doublesho :doublesho and a O(A)MG car


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Lovely car and obviously Mrs c has the knack of this detailing malarkey...

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

wax-planet said:


> lovely motor chongo and cracking work, i hope she liked her iWAX


Her words to me was " this is the nices wax she has used to date:argie:" she use to like applying wax, till she had a bad time with another wax:wall: :thumb:


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

great job, love the car


----------



## Ian2k (Apr 13, 2009)

Lovely car!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

ibiza55 said:


> Lovely jubbly, so much nicer than the equivalent Audi or Bmw, nice work too.


Thanks for that:thumb: I think the M2 is a lovely looking car, but it was more money and the waiting time was long, but I had my sights on the A45 for a long time:argie: we were lucky enough that when we went to look at one, with all the spec and colour we wanted they had one down south, so I jumped straight in and bought it:thumb: got a great deal from the Merc dealership because I had the c class as a backup. Bloody FAST:car:


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Beautiful looking car and a great credit to your wide. I hope you keep up with your more senior, managerial role, delegating out all the hard work whilst you're in recovery!


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Very Q car without the aero kit and the black wheels. Any chance of ur misses running some training courses for my other half


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Congo, she writes better posts than you, details better than you and has got to be easier on the eye, your redundant bud. Was this instead of your merc or did you finally cancel the white golf.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Hufty said:


> Congo, she writes better posts than you, details better than you and has got to be easier on the eye, your redundant bud. Was this instead of your merc or did you finally cancel the white golf.


:wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::lol:
No mate, the golf has been changed to a black one now, here in November, and it's all black on black:doublesho so it's up to her to keep it sound:lol:
So I might give her the president black car gang badage


----------



## pete001 (Dec 21, 2006)

What a fantastic looking car from the chosen paint colour to the amazing wheels that suit it perfectly and that interior is something else, but as a fellow Merc driver I could be a bit biased.

All the very best to you and enjoy your new car :thumb:.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Stunning car Chongo! 

Glad you are recovery well and Mrs chongo is looking after you.


----------



## wax-planet (Sep 30, 2010)

chongo said:


> Her words to me was " this is the nices wax she has used to date:argie:" she use to like applying wax, till she had a bad time with another wax:wall: :thumb:


ill take that as a compliment ! 
give her my regards for her fantastic work :argie::argie:


----------



## DuncanB (Oct 5, 2009)

Will you be taking advantage of the free AMG driver training course at Brooklands in Weybridge? A great experience. The Missus and I spent 2 nights at the Brooklands Hotel and went round the Mercedes museum too.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Respect to Mrs. C - that's a great job on your new car! :thumb:

Wishing you a speedy recovery so you can get behind the wheel and enjoy driving it! 

Alan W


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Some more photos of my first day out in Southport







Me in the background


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Who let you into Southport


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

MDC250 said:


> Who let you into Southport


:lol::lol: I will PM you before I go again Boss:car:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Hope you made full use of the ever so reasonable parking charges


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

DuncanB said:


> Will you be taking advantage of the free AMG driver training course at Brooklands in Weybridge? A great experience. The Missus and I spent 2 nights at the Brooklands Hotel and went round the Mercedes museum too.


We are booking it tomorrow:thumb: I think we will do the same as you spend two nights in the Brooklands Hotel. What cars or car did you go round in:car:
:wave:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Lovely looking car that and top work from the Mrs for detailing it. I can barely get my other half to come talk to me when I'm cleaning her car up haha. 

Good choice of colour and trim on that too. I'll be honest I'm not sold on the A45 with the big wing and black wheels but that looks far more subtle yet suitably sporty.


----------



## DuncanB (Oct 5, 2009)

chongo said:


> We are booking it tomorrow:thumb: I think we will do the same as you spend two nights in the Brooklands Hotel. What cars or car did you go round in:car:
> :wave:


They put you in a car that closely matches yours. Mine's a C63 estate but there I was in a saloon. It was great fun. It allows you to try things you would like to do in your car but wouldn't dare risk. You can give it an absolute thrashing!

The museum there at Mercedes Benz World is very good. They have some beautiful cars. There is also the Brooklands Museum pretty much next to it too.

I thoroughly enjoyed myself, and we were away from the kids for two nights:thumb:


----------



## AJO (Mar 12, 2006)

I love these things, look just right styling wise and they sound properly naughty. They pack such a punch for a 2.0 turbo too!


----------



## jamier (Jun 16, 2015)

Great car and love the colour.. looking amazing!


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice car and nice work by Mrs C

Looks outstanding now


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

Just seen this thread, stunning car mike and brilliant job by the mrs! Hope you have a speedy recovery, now go enjoy the amg :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Car looks great . top job


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Great car and fantastic colour combo. Discreet....just perfect.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Kerr said:


> Did the dealer give you the little plastic AMG badge for your keyfob?
> 
> Have you ever looked what that little bit of plastic costs? :doublesho
> 
> ...


I have just found this in the bottom of the boot next to the pump:thumb:
Looks cool on the key now couldn't believe the price for this badge:doublesho


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

chongo said:


> I have just found this in the bottom of the boot next to the pump:thumb:
> Looks cool on the key now couldn't believe the price for this badge:doublesho


How much, chum?

Does look cool though.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Great car & great work buddy :thumb:

Very nice indeedy ! :argie:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Cookies said:


> How much, chum?
> 
> Does look cool though.
> 
> ...


Just looked:doublesho and it was £99 just for a little badge, but if you get a AMG, it's free


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

chongo said:


> Just looked:doublesho and it was £99 just for a little badge, but if you get a AMG, it's free


Thats very nice of them lol. £99! I wonder if they actually sell any.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Cookies said:


> Thats very nice of them lol. £99! I wonder if they actually sell any.
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


At that price:doublesho would you


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Decided to change the Air filter to a K&N High-flow Air Filter.
It's supposed to give you more throttle response, increase HP from 381 HP to 388 HP :car: and it certainly does that:doublesho. The sound now from the engine is a lot deeper and you can definitely feel the difference :thumb:

Yet again it was left to Mrs c to do it



To remove the top, unscrew 4 screws






To remove, turn the filter anti clockwise 


Once the old filter is out, just give it a quick hover inside.


Insert the new filter in by locating the 3 groves on the left side of the filter, Into the 3 slots on the box. Turn clockwise till it clips in.




Now it's in, turn on the engine to ensure its fitted correctly, then put the top back on.

:wave:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

You never struck me as the manicure type, Chongo...  (Great work as usual Mrs C!)

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adi_328 (Aug 22, 2013)

Great work on a stunning motor! Love the big brakes:argie:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Cookies said:


> You never struck me as the manicure type, Chongo...  (Great work as usual Mrs C!)
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


That's my party pice:lol::lol:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

robertdon777 said:


> Great car and fantastic colour combo. Discreet....just perfect.


Funny thing is:lol: while I was recovering in ICU, the wife went down and collected the car and brought it back to Birmingham:driver: as she approached a set of lights and stopped, she heard these young guns shouting "come on let's go" so being my Mrs she couldn't resist a laugh so as the light turned, she was gone :car: like a s... Off a shovel :wave: Discreet is the best word to describe our car.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

I can see Mrs Chongo buying a few car detailing items for herself shortly Chongo.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

That's what I love about some hot hatches and these without the look at me kit


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

J306TD said:


> I can see Mrs Chongo buying a few car detailing items for herself shortly Chongo.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


Well she's started already :wall: she's picking up her new car soon, so she has been looking it could be an expensive new year for me


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

graham1970 said:


> Lovely car and obviously Mrs c has the knack of this detailing malarkey...
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


You will be very surprised how good she is when it comes to machine polishing :buffer::doublesho, I think she gets it from me:lol::lol:


----------



## Justin2 (Oct 23, 2016)

Just saw this now! Car looks stunning and great detail by the misses


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Justin2 said:


> Just saw this now! Car looks stunning and great detail by the misses


Cheers mate:thumb: Mrs c says thanks as well.


----------



## RonanF (Mar 27, 2016)

Absolutely phenomenal car Chongo, in exactly the same colour and spec I'd have.

If you're thinking of upping the mods, this guy has just completed a Stage 2 tune on his - 



. Sounds obscene!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Cheers mate:thumb: is yours the same as mine the face lift one, and have you got a picture:thumb:

I have seen this today and I was already getting the first stage done next year when I go down for my AMG track day, but am now considering this:argie: anything past 420 bhp is mental in a 45, so I need to save some pennies over Christmas and stop spending on here:wall: so how long have you had yours, and did you go with the Aero package:thumb:


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

Chongo, belting looking car buddy


----------



## Justin2 (Oct 23, 2016)

That sounds fantastic and identical really to mine


----------



## Citygo (Jan 13, 2014)

Cracking job. Lovely car. Hope you are better soon


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Citygo said:


> Cracking job. Lovely car. Hope you are better soon


Cheers mate:thumb: 2weeks to go till am out of the critical stage (3 months).


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

amazon job


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Was at the cars and coffee meet at the water front in Liverpool today. Just posted loads of photos in the events and meet section.









The car had O.C.D. New Nebula show wax on.


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

Excellent work. The next time my wife complains I'm spending too much time detailing or on here, I'll ask her to take a look at Mrs C's work.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

cargainz said:


> Excellent work. The next time my wife complains I'm spending too much time detailing or on here, I'll ask her to take a look at Mrs C's work.


We met a couple who owned the silver GT Mustang and the both of them apply C1 and EXO to there car together:doublesho I bet there are lots of women who give off to there other halfs but really they are just as bad as us especially when it comes to shows or meets my Mrs is terrible for that:lol: any bits of dust and she's like a ninja ready to pounce :lol:


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

lovely car, must have missed the thread on your transplant, wishing you a speedy recovery! car looks great, must be a great feeling getting a brand new car! interior looks like a lovely place to be! enjoy!


----------

